

5M Google Accounts Hacked, Leaked on Russian Bitcoin Forum - ashishgandhi
http://time.com/3318853/google-user-logins-bitcoin/

======
btian
No Google Account has been hacked. They're just aggregated leaks from random
compromised websites.

If you don't re-use passwords, no action needs to be taken.

------
magicalist
better coverage: [http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/cleaning-
up...](http://googleonlinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/09/cleaning-up-after-
password-dumps.html)

(slate also has better coverage if you still need the clickbait headline[1])

[1]
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/09/10/gmail_pas...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/09/10/gmail_password_hack_russian_bitcoin_forum_leaks_credentials_but_most_google.html)

~~~
dllthomas
From your first link, this seems worth calling out specifically: _" We found
that less than 2% of the username and password combinations might have worked,
and our automated anti-hijacking systems would have blocked many of those
login attempts. We’ve protected the affected accounts and have required those
users to reset their passwords."_

------
schrodingersCat
Any word on what site(s) were hacked leading to this leak? I don't reuse _any_
passwords so I'm not very concerned, but I'm the kind of person who just likes
to be sure

